# How would I go about getting involved in a prison ministry?



## Loganm (Sep 16, 2018)

Greetings!
I am wanting to get involved in outreach programs around my community. I am particularly interested in prison ministries. It is an overlooked ministry opportunity. Does anybody know how I would go about doing that? 
I am in Jackson Mississippi, for reference. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 16, 2018)

Yes I do! It's prison discipleship through the mail. It's reformed too. I do it and love it. Let me know if you're interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Sep 16, 2018)

Loganm said:


> Greetings!
> I am wanting to get involved in outreach programs around my community. I am particularly interested in prison ministries. It is an overlooked ministry opportunity. Does anybody know how I would go about doing that?
> I am in Jackson Mississippi, for reference.
> 
> Thanks!


See

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/best-gospel-book-from-a-reformed-author.96278/#post-1177211

My involvement in this ministry has been a true delight.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 16, 2018)

Grant Jones said:


> See
> 
> https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/best-gospel-book-from-a-reformed-author.96278/#post-1177211
> 
> My involvement in this ministry has been a true delight.


That's the same one I'm involved in, brother! It really is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 16, 2018)

Call Steve Lanier at Redeemer Church Jackson. He knows someone who can help you and get you what you need.


----------



## Edward (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't recommend following the path that Chuck Colson did to get involved with prison ministry. 

That being said, First Pres Jackson in involved with a prison ministry.

Beginning Again in Christ 
https://www.netministries.org/ministries/CM00328

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Sep 16, 2018)

Edward said:


> I don't recommend following the path that Chuck Colson did to get involved with prison ministry.



Wouldn't that be a fair application of 1 Corinthians 9:19-23?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 16, 2018)

ZackF said:


> Wouldn't that be a fair application of 1 Corinthians 9:19-23?



Not really. Paul didn't go out of his way to violate civil laws so he could be with prisoners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Sep 16, 2018)

VictorBravo said:


> Not really. Paul didn't go out of his way to violate civil laws so he could be with prisoners.



I was joking.


----------



## Loganm (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks!!!!!! I'll look into all of that. Thank you all so much for the direction.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 17, 2018)

ZackF said:


> I was joking.



I thought you must have been, but without an emoticon, I wasn't sure.

I was feeling responsible for the PB when I wrote that...thinking of all the nonmember eyes looking for the next crazy thing we might be coming up with.

So, oops on my part, and carry on....


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 17, 2018)

Loganm said:


> Greetings!
> I am wanting to get involved in outreach programs around my community. I am particularly interested in prison ministries. It is an overlooked ministry opportunity. Does anybody know how I would go about doing that?
> I am in Jackson Mississippi, for reference.
> 
> Thanks!


I was invoved for about a year with prison ministry outreach in Saginaw, Mi jail. Normally, if sponsered by the local church itself, the pastor contacts the prison and gives to them who will be showing up from the church and gets their approval. In our case, my friends local church contacted and had up set up for visitation 7-8:30 every other Thursday, and was literally a captive audience.


----------



## Loganm (Sep 17, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> I was invoved for about a year with prison ministry outreach in Saginaw, Mi jail. Normally, if sponsered by the local church itself, the pastor contacts the prison and gives to them who will be showing up from the church and gets their approval. In our case, my friends local church contacted and had up set up for visitation 7-8:30 every other Thursday, and was literally a captive audience.


That's terrific! Very encouraging. Thank you.

UPDATE: I spoke with some folks in my church, they are going to get me in contact with the right people to move forward with this. Thank you everybody for your help!


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Sep 17, 2018)

A member of my church is a volunteer Jail Chaplin at our local county jail. He meets with inmates on the supermax level and has been doing this for years. I was going through the process to join him and found every prison and jail has a different process for entry. As you can imagine smuggling contraband in jail and prison is a major issue, so gaining entry into the jail might prove difficult. I would suggest reaching out to a local jail / prison to see if there is a process. Sometimes you have to know somebody that can vouch for your character, or be in an already established ministry.

In my specific case, I had a criminal history prior to conversion that prevents me temporarily to joining. I have only one more year left on my waiting period, and I will reapply when that is lifted. I believe the only reason I will get in is because of my friends already established reputation and ministry. Although the waiting period applies to historical crimes that I committed. Even without a criminal history my application could be rejected for various reasons.

One thing to think about is that you must realize that while you are only trying to help some guys can be very manipulative and unappreciative. Bible study, Chapel and classes are times when some inmates use to pass messages, drugs and other shady activities can occur. In other words, prison ministry inside is a very dangerous place for anybody. Its not for the faint of heart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 17, 2018)

Loganm said:


> That's terrific! Very encouraging. Thank you.
> 
> UPDATE: I spoke with some folks in my church, they are going to get me in contact with the right people to move forward with this. Thank you everybody for your help!


We had around 15 each speaking time, and probably the most interesting time was when we had a Black muslim in the group, and talks become very energetic in regards to Jesus then.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 17, 2018)

I felt drawn to this work in the past.

I am now older and more cynical. My well of sympathy has dried up and I mistrust most people automatically. Especially most convicts.

Many new prison ministry folks start with uber-enthusiasm about saving convicts, and are not aware of how good convicts are at conning people and playing on your good intentions.

I think it is worthy and honorable. But I would advise being mentored by an older man who has seen these scams. And I would not use my personal address or personal info. Distance is good. Assuming the best in people can get you killed of you are dumb about it. People go to prison for reasons. And even non-violent drug charges are just what the state was able to convict them for, there is often something deeper that was unproven.

Pres. Reagan used to say, "Trust, but verify." I would distrust and verify if you do this.


On the other hand: 

We are not merely called to the "respectable" (who are often just snakes in suits and ties), but are called to the downcast as well and those who have no hope. We are called to the rough and uneducated; the great sinners who know they are sinners. 

What a magnificent and glorious calling to love and care for those cast away by society and who are regarded as refuse and not worth our efforts.

And so I repent of my heart-attitudes even as I advise caution. Some things will break our hearts and break our spirits. And I am feeling like this a lot lately and quickly want to write-off people and even hate them. But maybe it is a good thing for us to have our hearts broken and our spirits crushed. If we step on a turd, it just smears and makes a stink, but if we step on a rose, it produces a beautiful fragrance. It is sometimes good for the boot of the world and its evils to crush us underfoot so that we may give a fine smell of heaven to others, and your willingness to love convicts is very commendable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 17, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> If we step on a turd, it just smears and makes a stink


You are a model of eloquence, Perg!


----------



## Edward (Sep 17, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> I am now older and more cynical. My well of sympathy has dried up and I mistrust most people automatically. Especially most convicts.
> 
> Many new prison ministry folks start with uber-enthusiasm about saving convicts, and are not aware of how good convicts are at conning people and playing on your good intentions.



Back in my youth, I was a prosecutor. I used to watch the newly convicted show up for sentencing with a gullible preacher in tow to testify how he'd led the young man to Jesus, how the miscreant had turned his life around, and how the changed man should be given a second chance. 

Sounds like there's no risk of you getting snowed. 

For those who are called to the work - generally the nicest, most normal guys are the spouse killers. They can generally get along with anyone they aren't married to.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 18, 2018)

Edward said:


> Back in my youth, I was a prosecutor. I used to watch the newly convicted show up for sentencing with a gullible preacher in tow to testify how he'd led the young man to Jesus, how the miscreant had turned his life around, and how the changed man should be given a second chance.
> 
> Sounds like there's no risk of you getting snowed.
> 
> For those who are called to the work - generally the nicest, most normal guys are the spouse killers. They can generally get along with anyone they aren't married to.



And as recent church scandals have shown, those men most interested in helping the youth seem the greatest chance of being pedophiles. A sense of altruism almost seems a signal to initiate suspicion of secret deviancy. Some days I feel I have no trust at all in any person at all.

p.s. I regularly deal with ex-murderers in my church, and even ex-cannibals. For every 100 words of support for the Gospel they give me, probably 99 of those words are to seek my favor for material gain or to curry favor with the missionary because he is useful, not because they loves his message or His Lord. They love his medicine and his rice and his noodles when they fall sick or starving (or feign doing so).


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 18, 2018)

RobertPGH1981 said:


> I was going through the process to join him and found every prison and jail has a different process for entry.



No idea if this is helpful but from my experience many years ago in one county jail in New Jersey, the ministry visitors needed to be ordained and prove it.


----------

